# Daimler Pushing Electric Car Programme



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Please excuse me while I go bang my head agains a brick wall.

They only figured this out now????


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Better late than never though I say. I think even at today’s prices gasoline is still cheap compared to the alternatives. It’s the rate of change in gas prices that has shocked people into action and the recognition of the long term trend. Daimler seems to be hoping that the additional factor of environmental awareness will cause people to dig a little deeper into their wallets for their next car.


----------



## mark1030 (Jul 28, 2008)

david85 said:


> Please excuse me while I go bang my head agains a brick wall.
> 
> They only figured this out now????


Newsflash! Meteorite hits earth! Dinosaurs extinct!


----------

